# White pen for writing on plastic, or stickies?



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

I have a number of black plastic film canisters which I'm going to use for herbs and spices.

If I could find labels that stayed stuck on that would be great but modern ones seem to peel off as soon as they're applied.

I was trying to find a permanent marker - all I could get was a yellow which put no colour whatsoever on the canister.

Any ideas?


----------



## Penquin (Oct 15, 2007)

Try using a Tippex pen - sounds odd but it works....

https://www.ryman.co.uk/tippex-shake-n-squeeze-correction-pen

you squeeze to get the ink to flow out through a fine point and it is quite possible to write slowly but accurately with it - let it dry and it stays stuck in my experience - for a VERY long tome even if washed but will come off with scrubbing - although even then if often leaves a clear trace behind....

I used it to label the black "dollies dustbins" that I accummulated when using perhaps 5 or 6 36mm films per day....... before digital cameras came around......

Worth trying IMO.


----------



## TeamRienza (Sep 21, 2010)

Perhaps a bit thick, but we used this type of marker in work.

https://www.zoro.co.uk/shop/office-...T9-3hpcDvFVPJcjGgGqdThiycuFZPrJRoCR4sQAvD_BwE

Davy


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Thanks for the suggestions guys!


----------



## emjaiuk (Jun 3, 2005)

In the past I've used silver for marking dark colours. It used to be more readily available than white.


Malcolm


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

Not really a help but I bought a Brother labelling machine at Lidl about 6 years ago, it'd me great for what you need, I tested it by printing a label and putting it onto a mug, it has been washed many times since then, well over a year ago, and it is still intact and readable.

PM me the wording and your address and I'll post what you need to you.


----------



## Pudsey_Bear (Sep 25, 2008)

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/brother-...376901&hash=item4d6e8d2491:g:13EAAOSwkL5akqnG


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

That's very kind of you Kev. I couldn't see from the link if the machine printed out individual stickers, or sheets. Individual would be good.

However I've just this minute bought the corrector pens in Tesco so will give these a go.

My daughter got labels (almost plasticky) to put on the wee one's cups etc when he went to nursery and they lasted well thro the dishwasher. I wonder would that be the same as yours?


----------



## dghr272 (Jun 14, 2012)

jiwawa said:


> That's very kind of you Kev. I couldn't see from the link if the machine printed out individual stickers, or sheets. Individual would be good.
> 
> However I've just this minute bought the corrector pens in Tesco so will give these a go.
> 
> My daughter got labels (almost plasticky) to put on the wee one's cups etc when he went to nursery and they lasted well thro the dishwasher. I wonder would that be the same as yours?


If your Tesco pens don't work out Jean, Amazon have a Dymo gun on offer.

Terry


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

Gosh, are these still around?! 

If the pens don't work I'll certainly consider that, tho I'd prefer something that doesn't protrude as I think they'll be fairly tightly packed. 

Thanks!


----------



## jiwawa (Jun 22, 2007)

While having a coffee after purchasing the pens I was doodling on Google re Kev's machine, saw 1 at a good price on Maplin, had it bought n collected within half an hour, great service. Then heard next morning they'd gone into receivership.

Poor souls, all those jobs lost.

I've always found Maplin staff to be exceptionally helpful. Such a shame.

BTW, the machine is great Kev, just the ticket!

And I'm able to use the pen to write CUM (Cumin) on the top so I can see from all angles.

One happy camper, thank you!


----------

